# Which is the best way to hang drywall vertical or horizontal?



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im doing a basement and the walls are under 8ft, is it better to hang them vertically or horizontal? Im going to glue them also if that helps.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

personally if that's the only drywall size you can get down stairs, Then then lay them down when the wall is over 4 ft but under 8 feet. But stand them up on anything under 4 feet , or over a 8 foot run. If you lay down on anything over a 8 foot run then your going to have a butt joint every 4 feet. 

Plus it's a basement, the house has probably already settled, if you could get larger sheeps down there then go for it 

here's a older link http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/opinions-standing-up-board-1243/


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, I can only get 8ft. sheets down into the basement. So vertical would be the best way? I'm about 3in. Under the 8ft. On walls


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> Yes, I can only get 8ft. sheets down into the basement. So vertical would be the best way? I'm about 3in. Under the 8ft. On walls


Yes IMO,now you just half to sit back and see who disagrees


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> personally if that's the only drywall size you can get down stairs, Then then lay them down when the wall is over 4 ft but under 8 feet. But stand them up on anything under 4 feet , or over a 8 foot run. If you lay down on anything over a 8 foot run then your going to have a butt joint every 4 feet.
> 
> Plus it's a basement, the house has probably already settled, if you could get larger sheeps down there then go for it
> 
> here's a older link http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/opinions-standing-up-board-1243/


 why is everything about sheep's ?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Freudian slip?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> why is everything about sheep's ?


:jester:RE: see :Cazna&Kiwiman


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Plus it's a basement, the house has probably already settled, *if you could get larger sheeps down there then go for it *


I would have thought you'd be wanting a _smaller _sheep?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drop ceiling ??:blink:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

On the 45 of course. Best of both worlds.


----------

